

Simple iBeacon Creator - lookup
http://skylarrudolph.blogspot.com/2014/02/ibeacon-gui-rudolph-productions.html

======
tobinharris
Nice, I'm guessing with that file you can then flash your iBeacon hardware.

As a total noob, any pointers for how I learn how to make a working iBeacon
that I could use in "production"?

------
lookup
Ton of tuts out there. The quickest way for me to do it is with a BLED-112
device. These are simple USB sticks with the proper BLE chip installed. You
can also buy prefabbed kits from many sites.

~~~
deanclatworthy
Care to provide some links you found useful for building the iBeacon hardware?
Is it something someone without any prior electronics experience could pull
off?

I'm keen to get my hands on one of these and play around with the
possibilities.

~~~
lookup
BlueGiga is my go to. Here you go: [https://www.bluegiga.com/en-
US/products/bluetooth-4.0-module...](https://www.bluegiga.com/en-
US/products/bluetooth-4.0-modules/bled112-bluetooth-smart-dongle/)

------
kosso
Nice job.

I saw this recently, which is related :
[https://github.com/lgaches/BeaconEmitter](https://github.com/lgaches/BeaconEmitter)

------
habosa
Thanks! This is really helpful. Looking to work on some iBeacon apps myself
and programming the BLE device was the most confusing part to me.

~~~
lookup
No problem, figured make it as open as possible for people to work on.

------
jayvanguard
Is there no source code link or did I miss it?

